# should I take my car to a track?



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

I just got this
http://www.motorsportreg.com/events...e-thunderhill-raceway-park-golden-gate-401078
and it looks very interesting.

I have to figure out if I can actually make it, but before then I have a few questions.

While I have never been to a BMW car control clinic, I have been to the Audi S experience at the Infineon Raceway. I have also had some autocross time offered free by BMW in a 228i last year. Will it be too much of a stretch to head to the track? I'm thinking not, as long as I don't get too crazy.

Now the main thing. I have never done funky stuff like this with my car. It's always been something provided by the event. How much wear and tear will my car incur at such an event? Are we talking 10,000 miles? More than 10,000 miles?? I have heard they replace pads after every event or two with the Audis used for the S event. Is this going to cause a problem with free maintenance?

Another negative of using my car at the track is that when I sell, I will not be able to say "never tracked."

So...is it worth it, or should I just head down to Performance Center West so I can get cars provided by BMW?


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

My opinion is yes, you should take your car to the track. At a minimum, you should change your brake fluid prior to the event. Consider that an absolute. you should also verify your have a decent amount of pad life remaining, because not doing so would be a poor decision. 

as for wear and tear, it depends. I'm not sure how to put it in terms of mileage, as it's different wear. I don't think you can compare highway miles to track driving, but if you do a lot of spirited canyon driving, then figure something like 2-3x the wear of that activity.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, do it. Good track with good people. BMW has a pretty structured weekend***8230;skid pad, no brake on-course driving, off line driving, etc***8230; The price is high, but it is Cali and they are doing data acquisition, and that is cool. Just for reference, I just did a PCA weekend for $265. Couple of classes, 8 runs (mostly with instructors depending on your skill level). Do it!!!!! The car can handle it, just do brake flush (Motul 600 fluid is good), check pads and tires.


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far.

Would the car really need the brake fluid flush? It's a fairly new car with 13k miles and was just serviced about 4k miles ago.

I think the data acquisition at the event is only for those doing the advanced course.

Also, any insights as to whether this would affect the ability to get the included free services or warranty if I should ever need it?

Perhaps the most pricey part is the track insurance.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

They should be requiring a tech inspection, which may or may not be free. If it is free, why not throw them a bone and get a flush and add Motul. With good rotors and pads you would be set for anything you will do. BTW, some insurance companies may classify this as a Driver Ed weekend and cover you, but probably not. You could always ask yours. Track insurance depends on what you really are going to do. It begins to add up, your call. Also, you can go to motorsportreg and find other clubs, like PCA, that may be cheaper. But Cali is Cali. Your tires will take a little beating, but that smell is***8230;***8230;victory.


----------



## mko9 (Feb 28, 2004)

On a normal trackday you would probably get 4x 30min stints, so about 2hrs of hard acceleration and braking. At a normal auto-x event you probably get about 4-6 runs of about a minute of hard acceleration and braking. That said, your car can certainly handle it. You should definitely do it, it is well worth the time and money.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

OP, here's shortly ...

- do it

- no effects on BMW provided maintenance

- brake fluid flush is required every 6 months for tracking not because of mileage, but water inflitrating fluid and making it boil when you brake properly. Then you say a prayer 

- pads must be at more than 50% and I think you are fine there. Some instructors (smart ones) check brakes and tires of the student's cars themselves, even after precheck and tech by the club.

- Finally, the wear. Please do not get offended by this. If your car was driven by Montoya, your brakes and tires would be shot by the end of the weekend if not by the end of the day on Saturday. Driven by you while on road course track for the first time, nothing will wear out except your brain. And anus sphyncter muscles 

Car in the picture went on its maiden track event with less than 5,100 miles on odometer. Don't worry about it. And enjoy, of course.


----------



## JeffinTX (Jul 24, 2013)

Of course you should take your car...so that you will learn what you and your car can do. Flush the brakes, and they may do your pre run safety inspection for you. Noobs tend to under brake and eat up those front tires rather than the pads... You'll be pleasantly surprised at what a BMW street car can really do.


----------

